# apple pc g5/dell 5510



## hildred (May 22, 2006)

yes can i used both of them i have a 2 wire router/modem from sbc one printer fromm hp window xp 1gb. can i put that next side by side with apple g5 if so what else do i need to make it go thank you for some infor.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*huh*

:4-dontkno sorry, but your question is not clear. what is a dell 5510? i googled it and nothing comes up. is it a computer model from dell, and it has windows xp running on it, with 1gig ram, and your question is how to get it and a g5 mac to connect to the internet and your hp printer? if so, i will need to know what model the printer is too. if not, please take some time and explain in detail what you have and what it is you want to do. we don't mind novels.


----------



## hildred (May 22, 2006)

i sorry my dell is a dimension e510 and my printer is a hp psc 1600 all in one series


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

from hp:


> compatible operating systems:
> Microsoft Windows 98, 98 SE, Me, 2000 Professional or XP; Mac OS v 9.1 and later; Mac OS X v 10.1.5, 10.2.3 and later, 10.3 and later


so it should work with your mac, if you follow the install insrtuctions that came with it. and because it has only one usb port on it, you will need something like this or this to connect it to both computers. the only other option is to plug it into one of the computers and then set that computer up to share the printer, but that takes some time, and doesn't alwys work right, or give you all the printer funtions.
as far as networking, if you plug them both into a router, they should both have access to the modem that the router is connected too. just make sure that they are pugged into the ports marked "LAN", and that the router is set up as a dhcp server, and both computers are set up to obtain ip address automaticlly.


----------

